# Northern Class War organising - Leeds/Sheffield/Doncaster/Bradford



## The Black Hand (Mar 23, 2006)

Here's an event that northern anarchists may want to be involved in - those from Sheffield, Bradford, Leeds, etc can travel easily to this event. 

Class War and others are organising practical politics up north, and have some things planned for the summer and beyond. 

Monday 1st MAY 

Miners Lock-out and General Strike 

80 th Anniversary Commemoration 

Monday 1st MAY 

The Woolpack Pub’ Market Place. 

Doncaster. 

3pm 

Film: The Miners Film (Cinema Action) 

Presentation: The bitter lock-out, Days of hope in the General Strike, and the betrayal by the TUC. 
David Douglass. National Union Mineworkers. 

Debate and discussion - 21st Century class war . 

Folk Music Social: with Toe'in'the Dark. 

Organised by Mining Communities Advice Service in conjunction with the National Union of Mineworkers, 
The Industrial Workers of The World (IWW) 
Doncaster Class War and 
North East Class War.


----------



## The Black Hand (Apr 5, 2006)

Bump


----------



## HarrisonSlade (Apr 6, 2006)

Attica said:
			
		

> Here's an event that northern anarchists may want to be involved in - those from Sheffield, Bradford, Leeds, etc can travel easily to this event.
> 
> Class War and others are organising practical politics up north, and have some things planned for the summer and beyond.
> 
> ...


Is Class War a serious organisation then? I read your magazine periodicaly, and thought that you were all just taking the piss. 

I will still definitely buy your magazine as clowns who don't believe they are jokes are usually the funniest.


----------



## The Black Hand (Apr 14, 2006)

HarrisonSlade said:
			
		

> Is Class War a serious organisation then? I read your magazine periodicaly, and thought that you were all just taking the piss.
> 
> I will still definitely buy your magazine as clowns who don't believe they are jokes are usually the funniest.


   

No - its TWATS who think they are being amusing when they are not...

Clue, try being a bit more clever with your put downs - the above attempt of yours was 'oh so simple'...


----------



## HarrisonSlade (Apr 15, 2006)

Attica said:
			
		

> No - its TWATS who think they are being amusing when they are not...
> 
> Clue, try being a bit more clever with your put downs - the above attempt of yours was 'oh so simple'...


It wasn't meant to be a put down. Reading the magazine I was genuinely surprised to find that you guys were a serious organisation. 

However I found out that one of my work colleagues used to be a member, but left after getting sick and tired of going to meetings only for the content of them being a bunch of ex LSE students debating on where and when they should hold their next meeting.


----------



## northernhord (Apr 17, 2006)

Ah, good old class war,  fuck middle Class cunts everywhere!


----------



## The Black Hand (Apr 18, 2006)

HarrisonSlade said:
			
		

> It wasn't meant to be a put down. Reading the magazine I was genuinely surprised to find that you guys were a serious organisation.
> 
> However I found out that one of my work colleagues used to be a member, but left after getting sick and tired of going to meetings only for the content of them being a bunch of ex LSE students debating on where and when they should hold their next meeting.



Wrong organisation then dickhead - there have been no ex- LSE students in London Class War AFAIK - and I was there for nearly 2 decades.


----------



## longdog (Apr 20, 2006)

Will there be cakes?

I might come along if there are cakes


----------



## longdog (Apr 22, 2006)

I'll take that as a no then 

How can anyone expect a revolution if there's no cakes?


----------



## The Black Hand (Apr 25, 2006)

longdog said:
			
		

> I'll take that as a no then
> 
> How can anyone expect a revolution if there's no cakes?



You can bring some cakes then - i is on a diet...


----------



## longdog (Apr 25, 2006)

Can't make it anyway.

No money for the train fare. Unless I can claim travelling expenses


----------



## The Black Hand (May 1, 2006)

Big Up! :d


----------



## RRH (May 26, 2006)

ROFL, more champagne socialists trying to change the world cos they can't hack it.......


----------



## longdog (May 26, 2006)

Who the fuck are you and what the fuck are you on about you muppet?


----------



## RRH (May 27, 2006)

longdog said:
			
		

> Who the fuck are you and what the fuck are you on about you muppet?





Back to your Guardian and fair trade coffee, I refuse to joust with you until you step up your game.


----------



## october_lost (May 27, 2006)

Can someone dispell to me that CW isnt just London/Norwich based?


----------



## longdog (May 27, 2006)

RRH said:
			
		

> Back to your Guardian and fair trade coffee, I refuse to joust with you until you step up your game.




How little you know and how much you have to learn Grasshopper


----------



## longdog (May 27, 2006)

october_lost said:
			
		

> Can someone dispell to me that CW isnt just... ...Norwich based?



You're thinking of...


----------



## RRH (May 27, 2006)

longdog said:
			
		

> How little you know and how much you have to learn Grasshopper




I know more than you Sir. Grashopper? WTF!


----------



## longdog (May 27, 2006)

RRH said:
			
		

> I know more than you Sir.



And on what evidence do you base that? Not a returning banned poster by any chance are we?





			
				RRH said:
			
		

> Grashopper? WTF!



QED




Edited to add: At least I know how to spell grasshopper.


----------



## RRH (May 27, 2006)

Webby please feel free to check my IP with this 'grasshoppers' so longdog can issue me with an apology.


----------



## longdog (May 27, 2006)

You still don't have a fucking clue do you?  






Go back to your Man City forum little boy.


----------



## RRH (May 27, 2006)

I do not support manchester city.


----------



## longdog (May 27, 2006)

I think you do grasshopper.

I think you have a bit of a thing for pine furniture too. 

Anyway. Would you like to expand on your claim that Class War are "champagne socialists trying to change the world cos they can't hack it......."


----------



## RRH (May 27, 2006)

Who the hell is grasshopper I think you have me confused Sir.


----------



## longdog (May 27, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kung_Fu_(television)


----------



## The Black Hand (Jun 12, 2006)

*Will this do??*




			
				october_lost said:
			
		

> Can someone dispell to me that CW isnt just London/Norwich based?



North East Class War
07931 301 901
www.londonclasswar.org/northeast 
12.6.06 No embargo

Political Apathy! - Not here!!

A new broad based Alliance of workers and community groups is forming. Popular politics is both the means and ends of this new movement, self-creative and self-sustaining.

National Union of Mineworkers General Secretary Davy Hopper is speaking with David Douglass (T & G, NUM, IWW) and Class War members at the Projectile Anarchist festival 16-18th June. The Class War event, a discussion about “Changing Working Class Life in the North East” is at Midday on Saturday 17th June, part of a long-term strategy to help reform the working class by encouraging a move from representative politics to self-organising. 

Davy Hopper today said; “We might as well all be anarchists, cos there is no democracy in the Labour party, Iraq proved that” adding that “we have a lot of work to do”.

Dave Douglass said; “Contrary to myths anarchism is, and always has been, based upon Federalism, autonomy lies with local groups who decide their own priorities. The working class can no longer be represented, it wants to speak for itself. Working class political action today must be constituent rather than representative.”

FFI contact: Richard Brandon on 07931301901


NOTES FOR EDITORS;

Everything that has a beginning – has an end

As the 21st century dawns the very nature of the Labour party relationship with the unions, based as it was upon a false and contradictory premise, became clear. That there can never be a long term negotiated peace with capital. Now with several unions and many individual members refusing allegiance with the modern corporate ‘New’ Labour party, there are other signs of the British ‘2 party constitution’ experiencing crises as well.

Goodbye to the Labour Party

The future of revolutionary and radical working class politics has opened up once more, towards working class self-determination.

Forward to the July 8th Durham Miners Gala

Meet Class War at the `Big Meeting` celebrating Mining history and the politics that evolved around it.


----------

